# Stand wind direction



## englishsteve (Sep 7, 2013)

Novice to bow hunting(3rd year), I get a little confused when hunters talk about the perfect wind for there stand, to have the correct wind in my tree stand should I have the wind in my face? could anyone just clarify for me...


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

It should be in your face if the deer you are expecting to see are upwind of your position, in other words the wind should blow from where the deer are to you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## englishsteve (Sep 7, 2013)

dooman said:


> It should be in your face if the deer you are expecting to see are upwind of your position, in other words the wind should blow from where the deer are to you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 thk you dooman that clears a lot up for me and makes things a lot clearer


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I would also focus on a strict scent regimen! IMO the hunt the right wind hunters are missing out on a lot of opportunities.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

I've shot deer in every wind condition but I always try to setup with a W OR NW wind in my face. That being said you can hav the perfect setup but the wind won't always be in you're favor. That's where the importance of scent elimination (if possible ) comes to play. 

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

it is important for you to have some idea which way the deer are traveling, so some hunters put up multiple stands , or if wind is bad on that day hunt elswhere, but it may be hard to have that luxury. so look into as much scent elimination as you can, most guys believe there is no such thing as too clean. good luck this year


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

If the deer are coming to from the W, set up in that particular tree when the wind is coming from the W. 

If the deer are coming from the E, set up in that particular tree when the wind is coming from the E. 

Also keep in mind it would greatly benefit you to enter the woods and stand set up from the opposite direction. Ie, in example 1 you'd want to enter from the E. 

As far as which way to face, I like to set up for a shot on my left side as I'm a right handed shooter. Whether I'm sitting or standing, this will take the least amount of adjustment. 

Took me a bit to figure this stuff out too, but once I did my deer sightings increased greatly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

There's not really 1 answer to what is the perfect wind. Some guys like to play it safe and always hunt with the wind in their face. However, some stands are better with a cross wind, because older bucks often like to approach certain areas from downwind. 

Some stands are the best when your wind is blowing AT the deer. These stands can be the best ones to ambush older bucks in high pressured areas. Normally there needs to be some type of obstruction and/or severe elevation change for this to work. You want your wind to blow at the obstruction, while the deer have to walk up the edges of the obstruction, toward you, and just missing your scent. You could also be up high in a tree that deer have to pass fairly close to, and blow your scent right over their heads. The key is not to leave anything on the ground! These types of stand are usually the hardest to find, as most properties may have only 1 or 2 at best and sometimes the obstructions aren't always easy to identify.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Simple answer:

Don't sit somewhere where the wind will be blowing towards where the deer will be coming from.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

In the face, back of the head, crosswind.....IMO that all depends on the stand placement in the tree...

if I fart the deer should not be able to smell it from the direction they are coming or expected to come...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

every year, I take a piece of mono 10-12 in. long, and tie it to my stabelizer, I then tie a small feather to the end of it. You can see the slightest wind current. It does not have to be really blowing hard to send your scent in a direction.A light current will do it. I can tell exactly what the wind is doing at my stand , currents swirl. The feather will pick up the slightest movement


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Martian said:


> every year, I take a piece of mono 10-12 in. long, and tie it to my stabelizer, I then tie a small feather to the end of it. You can see the slightest wind current. It does not have to be really blowing hard to send your scent in a direction.A light current will do it. I can tell exactly what the wind is doing at my stand , currents swirl. The feather will pick up the slightest movement


What good is that if you're already up in your stand? lol


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have multiple stands on multiple properties, and always check the wind before I head out..


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Also remember when setting stands the wind is predominantly coming from the north or north west in the fall. So set most stands according to that. Also be self disciplined enough not to hunt stands if the preffered wind isn't present. It only serves to educate animals and even if you don't see them doesn't mean they didn't kno you were there. Good luck


----------

